

Using,Understanding,and Unraveling The OCaml Language - Kototama
http://caml.inria.fr/pub/docs/u3-ocaml/

======
mathgladiator
To sell OCaml and convince people its awesomeness, i need unicorns and happy
bunnies. I need lots of them.

~~~
Vic-nyc
I have more modest needs- I would like to know a few practical reasons why I
would choose to invest time in learning it vs one of the other non-mainstream
& mainstream languages out there. That being said, I understand there's always
value in learning something new.

~~~
balakk
Ocaml prepares you for Fsharp - a first class language of the .NET framework.
Full IDE support, cross-platform, very liberal licensing, and more or less on
the cutting-edge from a MS languages point of view. Ocaml is also used in the
finance domain a bit.

<http://ocaml.janestreet.com/>

Particularly the option types, pipelining, pattern matching, etc look very
different to me, coming from mainstream languages.

~~~
jallmann
Conversely, OCaml allows you the pleasure of a ML-style language without being
shackled to .NET.

It is a very, very nice language to work with. Its performance when compiled
is nothing to sneeze at, either.

Basically, short of any intensive bit twiddling, I'd take OCaml over C. You
get the speed of of native code with the expressivity, type safety and memory
management features of a higher level language. It is easier to write solid
apps with, since it's harder to screw things up in OCaml.

------
goalieca
Very heavy in lambda calculus.

